# Erakith Tribute Build Giveaway!



## num1son

Watch live video from el_gappo on www.justin.tv
*A message from Adam's family back home who have been following the threads:
Thank you to everyone for honoring Adams memory and helping his wife and beautiful kids with donations to the build, from Adams mum,dad,steph and gem back home in England.*

*pennyxwise-
"Hi everyone - this is Adam's wife again. I follow these posts and have read them all, and I thank those who knew him for sharing. I thank those who didn't for your prayers and thoughts. It makes me smile to see that people who weren't around when he was alive have heard about him. I certainly thank num1son, the sponsors, and this forum a million times over. The computer is awesome, but of course I have no need for such a beastly machine smile.gif I hope whoever wins has a great time with it!"*

In honor of the passing of Adam "Erakith" Wilson, we are giving away several items!

The first item is a tribute build done in his honor built by num1son.
Erakith, A Tribute
The build consists of the following parts:

CaseLabs SM8
Gigabyte Z77X-UP4 TH
Intel 3570K
8GB Samsung Green Ram
Inno3d GTX680 4GB
Plextor PX-128M3 128 GB SSD
Mayhems Pastel - Sunset Yellow 250 ml
NZXT Hale90-1000-M
NZXT Sentry 2
NZXT Extensions
EK H30 360 HFX Rad x 2
EK Compression Fittings
EK FC680 GTX+
EK Supremacy
EK-DCP 4.0
Yate Loon medium speed fans x 13
XSPC Photon 270 Tube Reservoir









*KGTUNING*

The second item is a Corsair H100i. (Used for review on ThinkComputers.org)



The third item is a be quiet! Shadow Rock Topflow SR1 CPU cooler. (Used for review on ThinkComputers.org)



Most importantly we are supporting Adam's family with a fundraiser. Follow the link below for information on how to give.

*LINK to donation thread.*

The drawing will occur on Saturday 11-02-2013.
Winners can expect the items to be shipped within two weeks of that date. Winners outside of the US would be expected to pay shipping.
Contest open only to those with an OCN account registered by 09/25/13.
Register simply by stating "in", or by sharing about Adam in some way!


----------



## num1son

posting to merge
-num


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

In, under sad circumstances...


----------



## NKrader

In.

sad when we loose someone..


----------



## GREG MISO

Adam's reviews were some of the best I had ever read. Rest in peace brother.


----------



## Dannnnn_the_man

In

Very sad to see this happen to a fellow community member.


----------



## strych9

In, would really love to have something that was used in such a build. I didn't personally know him, but I know how good of a person he was.


----------



## HolyDriver

In, in honor of a fellow Michigander (sp)


----------



## .theMetal

A fitting build in honor of a great community member. RIP.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

In. Really awesome thing you guys are doing here. Adam was a class act.


----------



## dhenzjhen

I'm in.

R.I.P Erakith


----------



## BonzaiTree

In, I'll re-donate the money I initially spent on raffle tickets.

I never knew Erakith, but from all the effort and money everyone has put into helping his family, I imagine he must have been a great guy.
Wish I had the chance to get to know him!

Also, thanks to everyone who's donated money, parts, or time--mainly Num1son, the sponsors, and everyone else who donated parts or money to help out Erakith's family.

You're awesome!









P.S.--It's not mandatory, and it doesn't increase your chances of winning--but I hope everyone considers donating to the cause. It's hard enough to lose somebody, never mind the financial burden!


----------



## Durrok

In. RIP


----------



## Lutfij

IN


----------



## itzhoovEr

RIP and what an amazing build.


----------



## debuchan

In.

Although I do not know him, I can infer from the outpouring of love for this man that he was a great guy... a "righteous dude," as it were.

@BonzaiTree- good idea! I will take a look after work


----------



## Polska

Did not know the man, but seems he had a great impact on this wonderful community. Would be an honor to own this beautiful case. WIll be sure to drop a small donation when I get back home later this week.


----------



## Kaiin2014

In R.I.P good sir


----------



## slothiraptor

In


----------



## Wheezo

In thank you.


----------



## derickwm

Bummer to see the raffle closed before I could send payment in. I'll send it to the new paypal soon 

"In"

Hope the same amount of $ still reaches Adam's family.


----------



## barkinos98

in for this man!
i was ghoing to buy a ticket but i'll send the money anyway


----------



## Boi 1da

In..I also did not know him but I am always willing to donate for such a cause.


----------



## Tillmander

In, under sad circumstances...


----------



## soundx98

In - R.I..P.


----------



## nickcnse

Regretfully, in.


----------



## 95329

In, it's always sad to see members of this great community go away.


----------



## kyfire

IN


----------



## xXPeonXx

Hate to hear stories like this...I read back through some threads and it seems that he was a really good guy. Such a shame to see people go so early when they have so much to give back. I was looking at the raffle to buy tickets, but I will just forward that onto the donation thread listed in the first post. Please pass condolences onto the family, I can't imagine the roller coaster they are on right now









"in"


----------



## Baldy

In.

This brings back memories of the passing of Syrillian...always a tragedy.


----------



## dominique120

Truly sad circumstances for entering a giveaway.

My condolences go to his family.


----------



## sempai66

In.

Although i did not know Erakith, he seemed to be highly respected. Hope his family is doing well


----------



## Phelan

In, missing this guy!


----------



## H3||scr3am

In


----------



## Litesung

In.

Best wishes to his family and loved ones.


----------



## Rickles

In.

Wish I had met the guy, only about 40 minutes away.


----------



## jj_sky5000

Hate to here about the trouble the raffle caused !!! I am in


----------



## lurker2501

in


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jj_sky5000*
> 
> Hate to here about the trouble the raffle caused !!! I am in


All said and done.. I think this is better AND the original goal has already been met thanks to Admin


----------



## Imprecision

In.

Condolences to his loved ones and to the community.


----------



## dman811

Not in, as I cannot donate. I just wanted to say thank you for doing this num1son. It really is kinda sucky that the raffle+giveaway combo were closed, but at least Adam's family will still get the money.

P.S. Yes, I do know that I do not need to donate to participate, but I am in no way willing to take the chance of letting someone else get this because of my greed.


----------



## Lefik

In.


----------



## McBean

In, R.I.P

and great job on the build


----------



## TehOnlyMITTENS

It's always sad to lose a fellow nerd.

In


----------



## silvrr

In.


----------



## jameyscott

His story really hit home for me because I am young with a family, also.

It's great to see a community come together like this.

Also, in. I'd be using this as the wife's rig/folding 24/7 for adam.


----------



## OneFast3

In.


----------



## Fanboy88

In. Although I never knew Adam, I hear a lot of great things about him. You've done a great job in honoring him.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> All said and done.. I think this is better AND the original goal has already been met thanks to Admin


Hey gappo, I asked in the other thread about Erakith but didn't receive an answer,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Thanks el gappo for helping num1son sort this out with the TOS! (and laws)
> 
> Question--I know normally all paypal transactions on OCN we're supposed to select "*Paying for goods or services*", but this isn't exactly a purchase is it?
> 
> So should we select the (seemingly more appropriate) "*sending Money to family or friends*"?
> 
> Let me know!
> 
> -Bonzai


I want to know before I donate.


----------



## Jenova69

In

R.I.P.


----------



## jokeravenged

In.

and RIP to Erakith


----------



## Racersnare21

In.


----------



## meangreenbean

In. Sad day...


----------



## Bonkers

In! Going to be donating later this week in memory of Adam. Enjoyed playing some BF3 with him and chatting with him on Facebook. I hope his family is holding up well.


----------



## OINTwinTurbo

In.

Sad to see any of us go.


----------



## nipplepie

In.

Great giveaway to remember the guy


----------



## CrazyHeaven

In. Didn't know who he was until I seen this thread. Used google to find out more. The idea for the contest is actually pretty awesome as it seems this is the type of thing he'd enjoy. RIP Adam.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Never knew Erakith personally but from all the support that members are showing, he was a well-loved member of our little community here. My heart goes out to his family, it is never easy to lose someone but I hope that seeing all the support and caring from the Overclock.net family at least makes this trying time a little brighter. The build is an excellent tribute to a fellow OCNer and I hope that whoever wins will put that GTX 680 to good use with some [email protected]


----------



## ruairi

In, always sad to hear of one passing


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> In. Didn't know who he was until I seen this thread. Used google to find out more. The idea for the contest is actually pretty awesome as it seems this is the type of thing he'd enjoy. RIP Adam.


lol you know this is exactly the type of thing he would enjoy. I remember one time I had just bought my kits of Samsung Green and wanted him to come help me OC it. But he couldn't leave his computer as he was involved in a FB contest to win a 680. I thought it was the dumbest thing, he sat there for hours refreshing just waiting to try and win. haha funny thing though, guess where the 680 in this build came from? He was one lucky little.....lol


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

In (again I guess since I entered the raffle as well). That's a funny story about the 680... I had no idea that's where it came from - makes it even more fitting a tribute.


----------



## Speedster159

I'm in.


----------



## JaRi

In. remember it comes with Win 8 pro as well. i dont want the key back!


----------



## KrazyKap

Guess I'm in. Can't say I have been here long enough to appreciate this, but I have definitely heard the name around a lot. Must have been some guy.


----------



## simsas18

In R.I.P


----------



## modnoob

In
So sad I just met him on ocn when he passed when i started ocn


----------



## Krullmeister

I'm in, a bit of a late member to have been able to have noticed him properly but I've heard a ton of great stuff about him. R.I.P.


----------



## Selquist979

In. His reviews were really great.







What a great way to honor him.


----------



## kelvintheiah

im in. Rest in peace.


----------



## kubed_zero

in


----------



## bigkahuna360

In, though sad.


----------



## -X3-

In.


----------



## goldbranch

In.


----------



## Ignitius

In.


----------



## gboeds

in


----------



## KBOMB

In.


----------



## ssgtnubb

In, what gets me the most are his kids, I'm not much for religion but God be with them in their life journey without him.


----------



## TheReciever

In


----------



## Noctizzle

In, under sad circumstance


----------



## remedy

in, RIP.


----------



## Deano12345

In, never had a chance to chat with Adam unfortunately. Seemed like a really nice guy from his posts and an excellent reviewer. Always sad to lose one of our own. RIP


----------



## arcade9

In, RIP Adam


----------



## kgtuning

Adam would be proud to see how much love he's getting.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Hey gappo, I asked in the other thread about Erakith but didn't receive an answer,
> I want to know before I donate.


IN, sad to see someone so young leave so early and reminds me that it could happen to anyone at any time







.

I would also like to know if we are sending a "payment" or a "gift" I am assuming that we should probably send it as a gift so that the family may receive the full(er) amount of the donations.

Edit: (Taken from the other thread)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> And yes Bonzai, whatever option doesn't incur fees is the best route.


So gift payment it is.


----------



## BlkDrgn28

Count me in please....


----------



## Aesthethc

In.

R.I.P.

But seriously, I can only dream of owning parts like this during economic hardship like today...


----------



## PCSarge

in because of the amazing adam. *thinks* wonder if he had anything to do with bioshock..


----------



## kimchiformee

In. Rest in peace Adam and bless his family.


----------



## danilon62

Id like to join if I can


----------



## Epipo

In, I lost my Mom a week ago and she had very few people around her who were caring enough to celebrate her life. In short this is a great way for people who knew Erakith to celebrate his life and for people who didn't, like myself to see that there are selfless people out there who care about one another.


----------



## milkychipz

In.


----------



## MuppetMower

In. I did not know him, but I have gone back and looked at his contributions, and he seems like an awesome guy.


----------



## salamachaa

In. I wish my best to his family.


----------



## sciencegey

in


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

It is always sad to lose a member of our community. I do not wish to enter the contest, may your light shine down on us.


----------



## The_chemist21

In, R.I.P Adam.


----------



## Tobiman

I lost a friend of mine in high school so I know how it feels. We even went by the same first name and had a lot in common. We were playing tennis and he missed and hit himself with the racket. He was in pain so we decided to stop and visit the clinic. Everything was under control after and back to normal but later that day, he had fever and the nurse at the clinic decided it was best if he went home and visited a hospital. His parents came for him the next day and we expected to see him soonish but he never came back...only bad news.

My regards to Erakith's family and close friends. In.


----------



## SneezyPepper

In.

I'm a new member but I've read about him from forums here on ocn. He will never be forgotten and his memories will live.


----------



## Rar4f

rest in peace


----------



## ozlay

In

I haven't had the honor in knowing him but wish i had the chance he seems like a great guy may he overclock the heavens and mod them pearly gates R.I.P


----------



## ADHDadditiv

In with great sadness


----------



## Moustache

I'm in and thanks for the opportunity.

Must be sad to lost a fellow community member. It's nice to see someone honouring the lost by making a tribute like this. I'm so glad for that.


----------



## cdnGhost

"In". I never knew him but my condolences to those who did... sorry for your loss


----------



## ZealotKi11er

In.


----------



## skyn3t

Our hearts are saddened by your loss and our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Pidoma

In. RIP Adam


----------



## Dangur

In.
RIP.


----------



## Fletcherea

My condolences to the family, really sucks losing someone.
Great way to remember though for this community, so my obligatory IN.


----------



## thelude

In. Great thing you guys are doing for his family.


----------



## coelacanth

Very sad news. Glad to see OC.net rallying around a good cause.


----------



## AtomTM

This still on? Count me it.


----------



## /\/_|_\/\

im here. and in. what a great celebration for a life lost.


----------



## mjmjpfaff

In.

RIP


----------



## boxwunder13

In (H100i).

Rest in peace Adam and peace to the family.


----------



## Clockwerk

I gotta say it really cool to see a forum site rally around the family of one of its members and give some support like this community has done. R.I.P

In.


----------



## GuilT1

In. My condolences to those that knew and loved Adam.


----------



## Laysson

Peace to his family.
Thank you, I'm in.


----------



## Coree

In.
May Adam rest in peace.


----------



## Wrapper

In, I never got to know Adam, but may he RIP. My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Farmer Boe

Adam seemed to be a good sort on the forums. Even gave me a few +reps! I hope these donations help out his family.

I'm in


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

IN...........................this is sad, but its a great way to get people involved in a great thing like this site! i will forever be a member of this site. mainly because of people like Erakith...


----------



## Moragg

Such a sad event... I'm not in becuase I never knew him, nor saw him around OCN, but this is a great thing you guys are doing.


----------



## Outlawed

In. RIP Adam

It's amazing that you guys are doing all of this in his name. OCN community is one of the best!


----------



## Xiphos

in, my grandmother is on her deathbed... i feel sad too.


----------



## bigmac11

In, RIP brother.


----------



## WaXmAn

In, RIP Adam “Erakith” Wilson


----------



## liljoey112

In but i wish it was under different circumstances....


----------



## KyadCK

In. Always sad to lose someone.


----------



## linuxfueled

In


----------



## dmfree88

In

Good luck with your cause, I wish I had more to give.


----------



## Bryson1236

In. Sad to see Adam go. RIP


----------



## Falknir

In, sad to see members of our community go.


----------



## LordOfTots

In
And good cause btw


----------



## NateST

In, always a sad time to see community members "leaving" like this.


----------



## smex

_iN!_ ..from europe here. Sorry to hear this story :/


----------



## Mrshilka

I am in, I am sorry the raffle did not work out however I will re donate to the fund setup.


----------



## Atomfix

In for this. RIP


----------



## moksh4u2

RIP my man, you will be missed.
In, and if i win, this machine goes to the folding editor on OCN, so that he can fold and help cure cancer (in memory of another great soul that we lost here)


----------



## tcaughey

This is a wonderful event! RIP and IN


----------



## shzero0

In, but always sad to see a member go. RIP


----------



## 3XPeriment

In, sorry to hear about his passing. RIP


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I am not IN, because others need it more then me... He passed away to you and we at NZXT are glad we could help out .


----------



## funfortehfun

In tribute to Adam - very sad to see someone here pass away.


----------



## Sparda09

In. Always sad to see someone go...totally going to donate! I couldnt image what my family would do without me! Kudos to num1son for all this!


----------



## aznpersuazn

In. May he ever rest in peace.


----------



## kevinf

For someone I have never met, he has made his impact.. and that build is breathtaking. When I get a chance, I hope to donate.

In!

Thanks


----------



## Erick Silver

I am sad to see yet another OCN Veteran pass. I only hope he went peacefully or doing what he loved. Rest in Peace OCN Brother. You will be missed.

I am in for this. When/if I win the rig i will be sure to have "Erakith Tribute Build" airbrushed on to the case.


----------



## iamhollywood5

In. Unfortunately I'm still new around OCN so I didn't know much about him, but what you guys are doing for him is really really cool.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

R.I.P Erakith


----------



## petriedish81

In, and definitely donating!


----------



## Da1Nonly

Didnt know Adam "erakith" but this case looks awesome. Thanks for the opportunity.

IN.


----------



## michintom

In

R.I.P.


----------



## stubass

In, i never had a chance to know Adam but knew of him... may he RIP


----------



## Dt_Freak1

in and may Adam rest in peace


----------



## failwheeldrive

In, and donating later tonight. It's hard to imagine how difficult the last year must have been on Adam's family... it's always a tragedy when people are taken before their time, but it's even more so when they leave behind young families that are just starting out. Kudos to num1sum and OCN for stepping up and doing the right thing. I hope the donations really help Adam's wife and kids.

Oh, and good luck on the raffle guys!


----------



## Triniboi82

In, didn't know Adam but may he RIP. He's certainly blessed to have such caring friends


----------



## Buzzkill

In


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

In.

RIP bro.


----------



## sprower

Rest in peace brother.

We may have our flaws but when the going gets tough OCN can really get some good things accomplished. The charity work that comes out of this community is outstanding. Keep it up OCN


----------



## Valor958

In...

I remember when the news of his passing first came out. There was such a tremendous positive response from those who knew and interacted with him. I am truly sorry that we all lost him and wish I could have known him.

I am glad we can continue to remember, and giveaways like this are awesome in his honor. Here's to hoping I am lucky enough to win, I am renewing my wedding vows 11-9-13 and this would be a great present


----------



## YouGotJaked

In.

I still remember first hearing about his passing (wow has it already been almost a year?) Anyway, while I personally never met him, I did hear from a lot of people who did know him. They all had nothing but wonderful things to say about him.


----------



## overclockerjames

In

Very sad. 24!! way too young

I think this is the last video review he did, Oct 2012
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40oKccQ46JY#t=125

surprised no one has said something in the comments about his passing


----------



## Fisher900

In, thanks guys!


----------



## Gerhaltz

In,
I'm a newcomer around here, but from what I gathered through reading posts, it seems he must have been a well liked person.

R.I.P.


----------



## Samishii

IN! thanks!


----------



## LarsL

IN
R.I.P. Adam way to young. I hope the family is doing well.


----------



## Jupakazoid

In. It's a sad day to hear this news.


----------



## Defunctronin

In.
It is awesome that this fundraiser is being done to help out the deceased's family, and that something is being given back to the OCN community as well. Stuff like this helps me maintain my faith in humanity.


----------



## Celcius

In!


----------



## CloudedVision

in


----------



## ZHoob2004

in...


----------



## Magariz

In! Will be donating later as well. Great cause man.


----------



## Berzalum

May he RIP.


----------



## Hitmanforever90

In ...would like to have this by my side...


----------



## jop14

In

My best wishes to his family and friends


----------



## XAslanX

Would be nice to win this.

He was a very good reviewer for think computers, always looked forward to reading his reviews.


----------



## NickLe

In.


----------



## Pwnography

In, sad to lose a great member of this community.


----------



## sdmf74

In, RIP


----------



## fragamemnon

We all have our paths in life - some shorter, some longer.
I am sure that even walking such a short one, his actions were memorable enough to color even the longest of roads.

Let's hope that from now one we'd have less sad memories.

in


----------



## Kokin

Wow he was just a year or two older than I currently am. Even though it has been close to a year since his passing, I hope his spirit is still a techie in the afterlife.









Count me in.


----------



## Pao

In.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Not sure if staff members can join, if so I'm in.

I remember reading about his death last year but sadly I don't remember the details all too well. I do remember I had ran into him quite a few times on here though. Good guy with a great attitude. He is definitely missed.


----------



## hapkiman

It is indeed sad. RIP.

I'm in.


----------



## criminal

My condolences to his family. Such a tragedy at the young age of 24.

In.


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

in and with it a sadness


----------



## SuperHorse

IN

It's such a sad loss to see someone, anyone, esp of such a young age go without seeing their full potential in life. May God bless those affected by his loss including his wife and children. Thank you for hosting this thread to honor Adam.


----------



## mironccr345

It's good to see community members come together for a good cause. I didn't know Adam personally, but he will be missed. My condolence go to his family.


----------



## Colossus1090

In


----------



## roflcopter159

In


----------



## zooterboy

In there like swimwear.


----------



## Dhirrac+

My condolences to his family and friends. RIP

In.


----------



## BeefCurtins

IN


----------



## [CyGnus]

In


----------



## xlastshotx

In


----------



## ikem

In,

:*(


----------



## darkninja

In. I was saddened to hear that he had passed on, I loved reading everything he wrote.

Rest in peace brother <3


----------



## Danny1107

In, RIP


----------



## Thunderclap

My condolences, RIP.

In.


----------



## Wickedtt

In.


----------



## chowtyme2

in


----------



## hli53194

Wishing the best for his family and those close to him.


----------



## SSJSteve

In, Sad to hear about the loss of a great member


----------



## muels7

In....sorry to hear. Didn't know him personally like the majority of people here. Always sad to lose a member of the community. Don't know what the circumstances were....but I would like to use the rig for a good cause for medical research (BOINC and [email protected])


----------



## Danisumi

In.
pretty sad background.....


----------



## Xyxyll

In. What a cool and creative way to pass a friend's memory along.


----------



## undeadhunter

In, best wishes to his family.


----------



## Blubird

In, praying for the family. Wish I knew him. :/


----------



## Jaapi

In.


----------



## DarkPhoenix

In


----------



## Paradox21

Have only just joined this site, but from reading through all the pages it seems Erakith was a great guy and will be greatly missed.. I haven't got a lot of money but I will more then gladly donate towards this cause.

RIP.


----------



## brobanmanx2

In. Sad too see an enthusiast pass.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> In
> 
> Very sad. 24!! way too young
> 
> I think this is the last video review he did, Oct 2012
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40oKccQ46JY#t=125
> 
> surprised no one has said something in the comments about his passing


Thank you, I have been looking for this video so I *could* comment on it. I plan to comment on it on the one year anniversary. (Anniversary really isn't the word I want to use, I just cannot think of a word that means the same thing without the celebration part that I think of with an anniversary.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradox21*
> 
> Have only just joined this site, but from reading through all the pages it seems Erakith was a great guy and will be greatly missed.. I haven't got a lot of money but I will more then gladly donate towards this cause.
> 
> RIP.


People like you restore a little bit of my faith in humanity. You just joined and already you are helping out in a cause for someone you never knew. Thank you.

If I can get to the bank and cash my check from this week, then I will gladly donate and in turn enter the contest, if not then I am still not willing to be in it. Again, thank you for doing this. I never knew Adam, but joined around 11 months ago, so right after his passing, seeing the posts written by him, and even asking him a question just to find out that he would never be able answer it or anyone else's questions, and seeing the way people honor him, still to this day, is truly touching. If I am able to donate and enter, then this rig will become a 24/7 folding rig and will not be folded under my name, passcode, or even OCN, I would fold anonymously just for the fact that it in general is helping the cause.


----------



## CPUassassin

in


----------



## briddell

Always sad when an someone in your life passes, be it a man, woman, child, or whomever. I did not personally know Erakith, but I sympathize for those in his family, having been through some rough encounters with mortality, recently. My deepest condolences.

Seems kind of wrong to say "in."


----------



## ZakKling

RIP..

In..


----------



## lordhinton

im in, thoughts to their family, sounded a great guy who will be missed by those who knew him, RIP
thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## rrims

In, thank you.


----------



## Nightfallx

In, so very sad, prayers go out to his family.


----------



## skyisover

in


----------



## fleetfeather

In. The support by OCN for one of their own is truly awesome. I'll be donating tonight after work.


----------



## charlesquik

in .. rip


----------



## mxfreek09

What a great way to pay tribute to someone.


----------



## Shiromar

Count me in. I'm sad to say that I never had a chance to meet Adam on the forums or see his work while he was still around. Being a fellow michigander I'm positive from what fellow members have shared that meeting up with him would have been a blast. R.I.P Adam.


----------



## Testier

Nevermind, giving people with less powerful rig a chance. Deserve it more than I do.


----------



## McPaste

In. Way too young. It's a great thing you're doing here.


----------



## squishysquishy

in

:/


----------



## setza

In.


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

In, RIP Erakith.


----------



## Zoroastrian

In, RIP Adam


----------



## Dctr

In


----------



## NewHighScore

In.

Unfortunately I didn't have the pleasure of knowing Erakith.







RIP


----------



## iNcontroL

In, if only the contest wasn't in response to such a tragedy. Says something about Overclock.net and the community for honoring a member in such a nice way. Thanks num1son, and RIP Adam.


----------



## zerocool135

In

I joined after he was gone but ive looked through his work and it was amazing, hopefully someday i acquire a small portion of his skills and vision.

Thanks for the contest.


----------



## MasterSplint3r

In, RIP man..


----------



## evil jerry

Count me in. Many late night conversations and many bad jokes I threw at you. You always laughed and rolled with it regardless. We need more people like you adam, heck I just need my friend back! It's really tough without you in the community anymore. I always enjoyed your incite but mostly your true friendship! I miss you brother!


----------



## ekg84

In, respect and and most genuine condolences to Adam's family. Rest in Peace, mate.


----------



## DaveLT

In, because why not








He went off before i ever joined OCN but shuffling through his posts he is a great guy







A man in his own league


----------



## Hukkel

I am in.

I didn't think I knew him personaly. But seeing all the work being done and peopl talk about him it must have been a very kind person. It is always a sad thing when a wife and children lose their father and husband like this.


----------



## Chucklez

In! Really cool thing for you guys to do!


----------



## JayKthnx

in. RIP


----------



## yeoubi

in


----------



## Flames21891

In. My condolences go out to his family.


----------



## gunzkevin1

In, after being out of the computer world for a few years, it is sad to think a reviewer I read from is now gone.


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

In... thoughts and prayers go out to his family.


----------



## HeaveN_AkirA

In.


----------



## NastyFish

In


----------



## Jimbags

in


----------



## Pierce

in

i dont know who adam is, but i hope hes in a better place.

lost someone just last week


----------



## Frosch

In, may his family be strong


----------



## bkal117

In. Losing someone who is an active part of a community is never easy.


----------



## sadeter

In

Praying for his family.


----------



## MFLucky

My condolences to all affected by his passing.

In.


----------



## division2

In


----------



## Padishah

In


----------



## onestack

in, and I hope his family finds solace.


----------



## StormX2

in, i would give them a good home in his name


----------



## mylilpony

in. just gave my first build to someone and the cpu/psu died. I'd only seen his posts but never interacted with him, sorry to see him go.


----------



## laxer23

In, :-(


----------



## mingqi53

In. Sad circumstances, but a great way to honor his legacy!


----------



## hillmanpatrick

in.

also Num i will be sending you even more money considering i get paid in a day, ill be doubling my last donation


----------



## Xemaj

this is a great way to tribute someone, I am a bit of a lurker on many of sites and forums and i have never seen a community come together like this in such sad circumstances.


----------



## sgtgates

In, its sad to be missing a family member here on OCN


----------



## Imglidinhere

In. Wish I could have met this one...


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

I'll post an IN


----------



## Dodgexander

In

Warming tribute to who sounded like a wonderful guy. RIP.


----------



## MrLinky

In.

Didn't know him but he sounds like a great guy. Best of wishes to his friends and family.


----------



## Jokah

In

R.I.P.


----------



## Laur3nTyu

In, .. so sad.. such gold reviews







RIP man!


----------



## K4IKEN

In.

I appreciate the opportunity to win something in honor of a great sounding guy.


----------



## FireBean

In


----------



## thymedtd

in, always glad to help support another member of the OCN family


----------



## saer

In.

Really awesome thing you guys are doing here.


----------



## cssorkinman

Great tribute- well done
In please


----------



## Modd3d

In, and my regards to Adam and his family. I know what it's like to lose someone close.


----------



## boogschd

in!


----------



## Kinaesthetic

In, and it was a pleasure to read what he wrote. He was one of the contributors on this site that led me to joining. He will be sorely missed.


----------



## Recr3ational

Everyday i look on this site, the more reason i love the people are on here..
Donating and In please


----------



## num1son

*A message from Adam's family back home who have been following the threads:

Thank you to everyone for honoring Adams memory and helping his wife and beautiful kids with donations to the build, from Adams mum,dad,steph and gem back home in England.*


----------



## Recr3ational

Can someone help me donate? rather confused here


----------



## Lagpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Can someone help me donate? rather confused here


Click the link at the bottom of the op and Donate via PayPal.


----------



## neo0031

In...

I'm always blown away and overwhelmed of how together OCN is as a community. The passing of Syrillian showed me that and made me want to stay on OCN, and now only more when a forum holds a tribute in passing of a brother.

Rest in piece.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

life does not end in the physical. he lives on through everything and everybody.


----------



## inedenimadam

We have a saying around these parts..."Celebrate the life, don't mourn the death." Which I always took to mean, "When a man dies and has touched enough people, his legacy will far outlive his body. Wipe away the tears of sorrow, and raise a glass in honor."


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> We have a saying around these parts..."Celebrate the life, don't mourn the death." Which I always took to mean, "When a man dies and has touched enough people, his legacy will far outlive his body. Wipe away the tears of sorrow, and raise a glass in honor."


Well said.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

In.

I've heard people speak of Adam before but I am not sure if I met him on the forums.


----------



## confed

in


----------



## EdenSB

In.

Best wishes go to the family.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

i didnt know him..i havnt been on ocn that long either..but i always pay my respect to a fellow enthusiast.i tip my head..bow on 1knee..and salute` you .may god almighty open a shop filled with pc goodness for you in heaven...and may your family find peace 'IN' knowing your in a good place.
may your spirit live forever on here in the ocn community..


----------



## nanoprobe

In. I didn't personally know Adam but he lives on in the memories of all members who knew him.


----------



## 161029

In.

My condolences.


----------



## mat459

In


----------



## KillThePancake

In. Didn't know him, but by what everyone has said and how much he is missed bye everyone here, he seemed like a fantastic guy.


----------



## SiberianGhost

In, Thank very much


----------



## solar0987

In.
My condolences on your loss.


----------



## vdn20

In


----------



## dark14

In, rip adam.


----------



## XiDillon

Why not give it to the family?..... in


----------



## Synister

In.

Any life lost is tragic.

But harder to bear when closer to that poor individual.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XiDillon*
> 
> Why not give it to the family?..... in


Because they're donating the money raised to the family.

I'm sure they'd rather have cash to help out than a computer.

Initially it was going to be a raffle, but due to legal restrictions they found too much red tape. So instead OCN matched the minimum needed for the raffle to work, and is giving the system away, while requesting donations that go to the family.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XiDillon*
> 
> Why not give it to the family?..... in


Because they need money for other expenses rather than another nice computer? There is a fundraising thread with the donation info in the first post... the proceeds of which are to go to his family. This is thread/giveaway was originally a raffle for that purpose - and now thanks to OCN - it's 'marketing' to draw attention to THIS thread.

Edit: Bonzai ninja'd me while I was looking for the link...


----------



## mega_option101

In


----------



## LongJohn

In.

I came here from the donation thread and it is always sad to see someone like Adam go... especially at such a young age.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XiDillon*
> 
> Why not give it to the family?..... in


As was mentioned, a young family has little need for a gaming rig and much more need for financial support.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

In.

It's times like these that show the best of OCN.


----------



## Taubin

In. Really awesome thing to do guys!


----------



## cptnighthawk666

in. rip adam


----------



## InCoGnIt0

In.

- If trees could scream, would we be so cavalier about cutting them down? We might, if they screamed all the time, for no good reason.
- I can picture in my mind a world without war, a world without hate. And I can picture us attacking that world because they'd never expect it.
- If a kid asks where rain comes from, I think a cute thing to tell him is "God is crying." And if he asks why God is crying, another cute thing to tell him is "Probably because of something you did."
- It takes a big man to cry, but it takes a bigger man to laugh at that man.
- Maybe in order to understand mankind, we have to look at the word itself. Basically, it's made up of two separate words - "mank" and "ind." What do these words mean? It's a mystery, and that's why so is mankind.
- When you're riding in a time machine way far into the future, don't stick your elbow out the window, or it'll turn into a fossil.
- If you were a pirate, you know what would be the one thing that would really make you mad? Treasure chests with no handles. How the hell are you supposed to carry it?!
- I hope that after I die, people will say of me: "That guy sure owed me a lot of money."
- The face of a child can say it all, especially the mouth part of the face.


----------



## [email protected]

In.

I am no close friends with Adam, but he looks like a really intelligent person I respect his work and that if I get drawed I will make a good use it.

Yours Faithfully.


----------



## Tacoma

In.

Good to see OCN doing things like this. Did a search and found a lots of forum regarding to this. Rest in peace to him and hope his family is doing well. 24 is to young.


----------



## vaeron

After reading through his reviews and posts he seemed to be very thorough and thoughtful in his approach to things. I wasn't around when he was here, but am sad when I hear that someone so young was taken from his family and friends.


----------



## rasa123

In.

I will keep his family in my thoughts, I can't imagine what's it's like to loose someone that's such a pivotal part of your life so young.


----------



## chewdude

In
I did so like to read his posts. We all have so little time here to make are mark on the world. Well off to the donation thread to help where I can.

My condolences,

Chad


----------



## mmrox117

In, a sad event but i am glad to see the community so active about it


----------



## kartcrg84

IN for my love to see ocn working as a community to support the loss a fallen member. what a fantastic group of people we have here.


----------



## evilferret

In.

Only seen his posts but never got a chance to know him. My condolences to family and close friends.


----------



## SeekerZA

In


----------



## Mamurai

I'm in, and wish the best for his family and friends who have to deal with the loss of a loved one.


----------



## Daredevil 720

In.

I didn't know him but judging by all this he must have been a great person. I would like to know about him.


----------



## -SE7EN-

in thank you


----------



## Kipsofthemud

In. So in ! Such a great initiative for such a tragic loss.


----------



## utnorris

In under tragic circumstances.


----------



## newbrevolution

In

My regards to the family.


----------



## JoeChamberlain

Very sad to hear this news of a fellow OCN member.


----------



## pennyxwise

Hi everyone - this is Adam's wife again. I follow these posts and have read them all, and I thank those who knew him for sharing. I thank those who didn't for your prayers and thoughts. It makes me smile to see that people who weren't around when he was alive have heard about him. I certainly thank num1son, the sponsors, and this forum a million times over. The computer is awesome, but of course I have no need for such a beastly machine







I hope whoever wins has a great time with it!


----------



## SCHNITZ3L

In.

Kind regards and wishes to the family, may he rest in peace.


----------



## Lionheart1980

In

So sorry for your loss, i have read some of his post.. it was some great reads.


----------



## aoua

In
My regards to the family.!


----------



## Nomad692000

In

Prayers and Sympathy to the family. I will light a candle in remembrance.


----------



## SlushySolid

In, I didn't personally know Adam, but it's always sad to hear of someone passing too early. His family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SekcAli

i'm not sure if it'll mean anything to the family or not, but listening to this allows me to openly communicate with my own emotions: Click Me.
with all due respect, i would love to caress this build and have it become a member of my own family.









in.


----------



## Crooksy

In! What a great prize draw, but under sad circumstances.


----------



## DStanding

In!


----------



## mommapeach

i am in thank you


----------



## rmcknight36

In


----------



## GHOST360

"In" Sorry to hear about the lost. My condolences go out to his wife, family, and friends. Life is so fragile, please take the time to express what u feel to your loved ones while u still have them near so that u live with no regrets. R.I.P. Adam "aka. Erakith". Ocn and its community will not forget you.


----------



## Terse

In, best wishes.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pennyxwise*
> 
> Hi everyone - this is Adam's wife again. I follow these posts and have read them all, and I thank those who knew him for sharing. I thank those who didn't for your prayers and thoughts. It makes me smile to see that people who weren't around when he was alive have heard about him. I certainly thank num1son, the sponsors, and this forum a million times over. The computer is awesome, but of course I have no need for such a beastly machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope whoever wins has a great time with it!


I am just happy to know that my support, as I cannot financially donate, is accepted. I am sincerely sorry for your loss Mrs. Wilson, I know it will not ever make anything whole again, but have a hug from all of us here at OCN a.k.a. Adam's extended family to you and the rest of his family.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SekcAli*
> 
> i'm not sure if it'll mean anything to the family or not, but listening to this allows me to openly communicate with my own emotions: Click Me.
> with all due respect, i would love to caress this build and have it become a member of my own family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in.


Absolutely beautiful playing.


----------



## SekcAli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SekcAli*
> 
> i'm not sure if it'll mean anything to the family or not, but listening to this allows me to openly communicate with my own emotions: Click Me.
> with all due respect, i would love to caress this build and have it become a member of my own family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely beautiful playing.
Click to expand...

thank you for taking the time to listen to it.

i would recommend this piece to not only the members of Adam's family, but also to anybody, anywhere, going through any type of hardship. music can truly be medicine for our souls if we allow it to be.

also, if anybody happens to be interested in the source of the this piece, it comes from a very sad japanese animated series. you can read more about it here if you're interested.

R.I.P Adam "Erakith" Wilson and may your family see a brighter day approach.


----------



## Trippen Out

in


----------



## LuckyStarV

It's always sad to hear of someone passing away so young and so unexpected. Though we all expect to die someday, we never believe it so be so soon.

in.


----------



## jcpiont23

In to win this absolutely magnificent build.

Very sorry to hear about the loss of this family and hopefully they will take some solace in the community here coming together. Thanks to all involved in this giveaway, this is the kind of thing that makes the overclock.net community such a great place to post and learn.


----------



## Caroee

In


----------



## FredWitt

In, with memories of Adam.


----------



## Mortisangelica

in


----------



## Kerelm

I'm in


----------



## uno_zapdos_tres

In.

Very sad to hear...


----------



## goat

in


----------



## triarii3

in. our prayers are with you.


----------



## NostraD

Awesome build, awesome people, awesome community!
I'm in....Thank you!


----------



## Artur

In.

Rest In Peace, OCN comrade, you shall be in my prayers.


----------



## Disturbed117

In

Rest in peace adam


----------



## Hazzeedayz

In - RIP brother


----------



## OpenFerret

In...

Feel slightly bad as haven't encountered any of his posts. Will go back and start reading straight away! My deepest sympathies to all family and friends.


----------



## MorgsTouch

In, RIP.

Great Community here.


----------



## Azefore

In, sadly I didn't get to know him as a community member when I joined but he is greatly remembered from what I see around the forums and I hope he rests in peace.


----------



## scutzi128

in!


----------



## goodtobeking

In


----------



## Terrorbyte

In. Nice tribute build. My condolences to the family.


----------



## nolimits882000

In, RIP.


----------



## LegendOfVirgil

In, but wish the circumstances were different.


----------



## choLOL

In.

RIP


----------



## DiNet

in


----------



## Ukkooh

In with some manly tears.


----------



## nostra

In

R.I.P Erakith


----------



## somik

My condolences...RIP

in


----------



## nategr8ns

Unfortunately, I was not very active while Erakith was. I only really found out about him after the fact, when the forum was ablaze with his memory. It was obvious that he made a huge impact on a lot of people, and I'm glad I can now say I am one of those people.


----------



## Machiyariko

In.

R.I.P Erakith


----------



## Cheeseless

In, I never read any of Adam's articles, but I'll miss anyone who's a part of this community.


----------



## Slaughter

In.

Rest in peace Erakith.


----------



## mudzi

IN, RIP Adam


----------



## Ultisym

In Condolences to family and friends.


----------



## Pararrhexis

In!

I have seen a lot of his older posts. Full of good information. Everyone who knew him seemed to have a great opinion of him.

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Unhooked

In!

RIP Adam


----------



## MarlowXim

He was way to young and hopefully he got to achieve everything he wanted in life in such a short time.

To Adam (Erakith)

In.


----------



## MattGordon

in.

Even though I don't know the man personally, I have heard good things about him. RIP.


----------



## Penryn

This give away shows that we can celebrate someones life and contributions to this community.

I'm all for it~


----------



## Caples

In.

His posts were a big help in getting me started. I'm sad to hear it and it's worse I'm only hearing so late.


----------



## Stunub

In. and donated, such a shame, R.I.P. Adam.


----------



## TinDaDragon

I would like to enter.

Never knew who Adam was, but seeing all these comments made me think that he was an important human being (not that none of you are important) and was a great member on OCN.

RIP


----------



## Sir Beregond

In.

I did not know the guy, or know about much about him until recently. Sounds like he was a really great guy and brought much to the community. All I can say is that it is sad to see people taken away before their time.


----------



## Jehab

In.


----------



## mark3510

Though I might have not known Adam, but I know the feeling of sadness when Syrillian passed away.

My deepest condolences to Adam's family.

In.


----------



## NOhara24

In.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

In. A big cheers to Adam up there in the big Kahuna!


----------



## ikjadoon

In.


----------



## Minokitten

In. Best of wishes, prayers, and knowing he is in a much nicer place. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Xaero252

Seems like the years are starting to claim some of the greatest icons of the modding community from us recently. We've lost Syrillian and Erakith most recently, but I can only help but imagine their legacy lives on, their work an inspiration to the modders of the future. I'm just glad we have great communities like this one - to immortalize their existence for future generations to reflect on.

Also, I'm in.


----------



## error0909

In..
I never knew Adam, but from everyone's comments I'm sure he was a nice guy.
It is heart-warming to see the close community spirit within forum...he will definately be remembered.
RIP


----------



## pale

in. rest in piece mate


----------



## compuman145

In

I've seen erakith loads on the site, spoke to him and had a laugh, I didn't realise this had happened









I may admit, my manliness is fading me


----------



## Uliena

Count me in.


----------



## KyleMart06

I am putting my IN here as well. Thank you to Erakith's wife and family for putting up a drawing like this despite the family loss. I have seen some of his postings around here as well and he was a knowledgeable and helpful person. Thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> I am putting my IN here as well. Thank you to Erakith's wife and family for putting up a drawing like this despite the family loss. I have seen some of his postings around here as well and he was a knowledgeable and helpful person. Thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


It wasn't Erakith's wife and family, it was num1son and OCN who set all of this up.

num1son Initially built the rig with the help of sponsors and OCN member donations with plans to raffle it off and donate the ticket profits to Erakith's family, but there were some legal issues, so OCN stepped in and decided to "buy" the rig (that money is going to the family as well) and do a giveaway to generate attention the fund made for Adam's (Earakith) family.


----------



## KyleMart06

Ah, got ya. Sorry about misunderstanding then. Ooops. Appreciate correcting me.


----------



## zelyx

in


----------



## Strickt

Donated and In. I hope the funds find your family well.


----------



## rhyneman

In. You can tell what an impact Adam on this community by all the kind words said about him. My he RIP and my prayers go out to the family.


----------



## Cavi

In - sending the family my sincerest sympathies.


----------



## pichogve

In.

Rest in peace


----------



## PropheticCreed

In.


----------



## Noufel

In.
may allah welcomes you in his paradise


----------



## chadillac

in


----------



## lakopipo

In

Rest in Peace my prayers goes to the family


----------



## losttsol

In, thanks for your help.


----------



## hiddenbush123

in

its unfortunate to see somebody like him go.


----------



## Jack Mac

In, condolences to the family.


----------



## theonedub

In


----------



## Apex89

In.

Really sorry for your loss, I know how difficult times like this can be. Stay strong.


----------



## pe4nut666

in


----------



## 2thAche

In

Great way to honor his memory


----------



## Gualichu04

In.
R.I.P Erakith.


----------



## allenottawa

In.


----------



## adamski07

In. You'll be missed, brother. R.I.P.


----------



## o3oc

In, under sad circumstances
R.I.P.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

In. It's always sad when we lose a member.


----------



## ice_n_fyre

In, and very impressed that OCN did this for the family!


----------



## Ramzinho

In to win and donate


----------



## myst88

In, sad circumstances indeed


----------



## dodgyr

Sorry to hear of his passing and my condolences to his family.


----------



## pozativenrgy

In.

It's really moving to see the community come together like this.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

In.

Great idea here to pay tribute. God forbid anything happen to me, this would be a nice thing I would want as a way to say by to the community.


----------



## KingAlkaiser

In, sad to hear someone pass away at such a young age and such a wonderful thing OCN community and his family have done to honor him.


----------



## pozativenrgy

My thoughts are with your family


----------



## Rognin

In. Though I feel I shouldn't even be requesting a participation.

My condolences to his family.


----------



## epidemic

In.

Rest in peace.


----------



## Quamba

In, great thing you guys are doing.


----------



## LmG

In

Thanks for the giveaway, i'm sure whoever wins it will put it to good use


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

In. Thank you for this opportunity. RIP. This build would mean a lot to me, as my systems are frankly, a pile of crap.


----------



## slurk2k

in. rip


----------



## Jwilliams01207

Count me in.

Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## bear831

In. My condolences for your loss.


----------



## Iris

In. This is why I love the OCN Community.


----------



## Squee426

In. It is very sad to see someone so young pass, but it is great to see this community pulling together to remember a fellow enthusiast. I did not know him but please let me know if i can help in any way.


----------



## d4rkr4in

Didn't know him personally, but sounded like a great guy.

(In)


----------



## phazer11

I would like in on the giveaway but I do feel bad that I am unable to contribute at this time. I wish the family well and hope they get through this time in their lives with minimal hardship.


----------



## 100cotton

In, thanks!


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

Sad to see a fellow Michigander go. The state is already in turmoil and when such a young, potential filled individual is taken from us. We need more men like erak in Michigan to make it a better place!

My best wishes to the family in the time of need and i pray for the children most of all to loose their father.


----------



## cdoublejj

In rip


----------



## dejahboi

In, I remember the first day the article was posted concerning Adam. Prayers to his family.


----------



## dman1101

In. My condolences for your loss.


----------



## Bucshman

In, I got a lot of great advice on products from his reviews. Such a loss, hope his family is doing well.


----------



## cloppy007

I've sent a small donation, sorry for your loss.

In.


----------



## Crepuscularity

In.

Seemed like it just happened yesterday. I still remember the topic about his death last year. (Pro lurker







)


----------



## Dryadsoul

It is saddens me to know that we've lost yet another highly talented member of our community.
He and his knowledge will be greatly missed.

My thoughts and prayers go out to his family!

in


----------



## Dryadsoul

It saddens me to know that we've lost another highly talented member of our community.
He and his knowledge will be missed!

My thoughts and prayers go out to his family.

in


----------



## juano

In


----------



## LudaMan

In.


----------



## MIGhunter

In, If I win, can you add a signature or something cool to remember you and him by?


----------



## MicroAMD

In.
Rest In Peace.


----------



## Celisuis

In.

Sad to lose someone so close to these forums.


----------



## conzilla

In


----------



## technodanvan

Never knew the man but it's really great to see people come together like this.


----------



## DONTsayIMBA

in

"May God Bless Adam"


----------



## sugarhell

In, rest in peace...


----------



## xdoo675

In


----------



## soulwrath

In, under sad circumstances and also amazed by the community of OCN


----------



## jwalker150

Thank you for doing this in his honor.

I request to be in the drawing as well.


----------



## amtgman

In.

Rest in peace.


----------



## HelmyJune

In,

Rest in peace.


----------



## rtop2

In, what a great thing to remember a great contributor.


----------



## thekamikazepr

in. sorry for the loss


----------



## hyujmn

In


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

In!


----------



## Anti!!

I apologize I never knew him and for the loss. I hope all will be well.


----------



## WolverineM

Wish I had been interested in building computers when he was modding, would have loved to follow his builds!


----------



## M3TAl

In.

Didn't know Adam but have only heard great and amazing things about him. Always a tragedy losing some one like that. Best wishes to the family


----------



## JA90

In

So sad


----------



## benben84

In. Community support on OCN is top notch! I couldn't imagine losing a significant other that early in life, thoughts go out to the family.


----------



## Nethermir

In. RIP..


----------



## spikezone2004

In.


----------



## germslopz

In.

Although I never had the pleasure of interacting with Erakith, I've always found it fascinating how a person can make such an impact on an online community as if they were neighbors that one could go next door and have a chat or share a drink with. R.I.P., its always a sad day when something like this happens. God bless his family.


----------



## kyle170

I'm in


----------



## Durate

In, RIP.

Hope the best for his family.


----------



## chughes13x

In!


----------



## DarkConfidant

In.

RIP and hope his family is well.


----------



## King Who Dat

In. My thoughts are with his family.


----------



## Nivacs

In, my thoughts go out to his family


----------



## Flyingears

in.

Best wishes to his family, I hope all the donations help.


----------



## Sasasd

In.


----------



## dreamaxx

In
And sending donation now!
Thanks for your wonderful contribution to his memory.


----------



## SalisburySteak

In.
This is a wonderful idea and I hope whoever wins this takes good care of it


----------



## LArifleMAN

In


----------



## SlyFox

In


----------



## mistermenphis22

In.


----------



## Dogmatic34

In.
Sorry, I hadn't heard about him before his passing, but it's always sad to see a part of the community vanish.


----------



## rusky1

Wish this contest was due to better circumstances, my best wishes go out to Adam's family.

In.


----------



## phantomphenom

In

I remember reading the original post of his passing. Best wishes to the family.


----------



## rainmaker

in


----------



## iamwardicus

I'm "in". I'll also be putting in a donation to the family and would also like to thank the those that donated to this cause.


----------



## Killa Cam

wow, has it been a year? i remembered when i first joined, there were threads about his passing. condolences still go out to the family, and kudos to op for still honoring him with this giveaway.

in.


----------



## xenomorph113

best wishes to Erakith's family, unfortunately i did not get the chance to know him


----------



## junkerde

in


----------



## Rambleon84

in


----------



## Skink910

In. Great Idea here Adam will be remembered forever. RIP


----------



## jiJa

In. wish the best to his family, sad if someone have to go.


----------



## byteninja2

It actually makes me feel bad to this but, in


----------



## Shurr

in


----------



## luciddreamer124

In

Thank you


----------



## spaceman123

In.


----------



## Reladent

in


----------



## Slightly skewed

In.


----------



## Napoleon85

in


----------



## filphil

Beautiful build and my condolences to the family and friends of Mr. Adam "Erakith" Wilson.

In.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

in


----------



## LiquidStatic

I'm in! I just donated (despite being a poor college kid). I wish Adam's family all the luck in the world and truly hope things turn around quickly for them. Having just lost one of my best friends to cancer (he being 18 as well) I truly understand what it's like to lose someone that young and that close to you.


----------



## kelc

In. Very sad and my condolences to the family.


----------



## DSpartox

In. My deepest sympathies and condolences to Adam's family and friends.


----------



## IChangedMyName

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> in


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rambleon84*
> 
> in


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkerde*
> 
> in






Its sort of sad to see people just saying "in"
Maybe be little be more kind and say few more words

Anyways, Its always sad to see someone passing away


----------



## tianhui

In; Didn't know the fellow personally, but may he rest in peace.


----------



## mcinjere

in


----------



## Mactox

in


----------



## ImmortalBasque

in


----------



## Dehatitated

In

I never knew Erakith, but I heard some of the things that he did, it was quite tragic.


----------



## MoBeeJ

RIP Adam,

IN!


----------



## EtoileYuki

Even if I didn't know him, RIP.

In.


----------



## Lukas026

In

RIP


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

In, my condolences to his family and all that knew him!


----------



## Liquid-Helix

In
Rip


----------



## Gregaroon

In
RIP


----------



## cookiesowns

My condolences.


----------



## squishy18

In.


----------



## GoEz

In.

Best wishes to the family


----------



## Lucas Bezerra

In.

As I can see, this guy was very important and well known here. That's a sad loss, I wish my condolences to his family.


----------



## CoreyA

In.

RIP even though I never knew you.


----------



## runeazn

In, Great tribute build but tributes should be honored and not give away, but if it's going away anyway, i'd like to join ^^


----------



## itsgettingcold

In,

RIP


----------



## Flamous

In. RIP


----------



## Razorwind009

In. Just wanted to be part of something really nice like this.


----------



## TheHommander

Ugh, losing Adam was a sad moment in my life... Rest in Peace Brother.

In, Thank you for building this beautiful machine in remembrance of a great man num1son, you're doing a great thing.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHommander*
> 
> Ugh, losing Adam was a sad moment in my life... Rest in Peace Brother.
> 
> In, Thank you for building this beautiful machine in remembrance of a great man num1son, you're doing a great thing.


Delete post please.


----------



## TheHommander

Really man, I knew him... Steam, dota.... Come on do you think this is the only place where he existed!


----------



## Bridden

IN

I remember when he passed, but unfortunately I was not in the same 'circles' if you will. I remember reading about him and seeing his contributions, but once again, it was too late to have actually known him before the passing. There were several threads dedicated to him, and thanking him for his contributions. Was it around this time of year when he did? I know it has been some time.

I am very happy that OCN has been able to positively effect his loved ones. We know he had effected us in positive ways.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 1 post... Joined in Jan 2013... Sorry if I am wrong, but I call troll.


I knew him outside of here as well but also I know some of Adams family members signed up on OCN just to see threads like this. Let's keep things respectful.


----------



## Gero2013

In. Sorry about your loss and glad to see how the community holds together!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHommander*
> 
> Really man, I knew him... Steam, dota.... Come on do you think this is the only place where he existed!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I knew him outside of here as well but also I know some of Adams family members signed up on OCN just to see threads like this. Let's keep things respectful.


I apologize, I wasn't really in a great place yesterday and I said stuff that was rash. It happens from time to time, and to us all mind you, I am just the one who perpetrated it this time. Again, I am sorry to you and my condolences go out to the family.


----------



## p33k

In. Sorry about your loss.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

In. Great works and great reviews. Great member. He will be missed.


----------



## Yeti Poacher

In.

Very sad to lose someone so young.


----------



## Interpolation

In please and thank you.


----------



## eoniverse

In. God Bless and Rest In Peace.


----------



## IncognitoGamer

In. Really amazing thing this is, RIP.


----------



## george241312

In
I hope he is at peace.


----------



## Scvhero

in.
thoughts go out to you and everyone who knew him.


----------



## sizzflair

In. Thank you!


----------



## bluewr

RIP, your review will be missed.


----------



## NicolasRush

In... Sorry for your loss.. He was a very valued member of the community here at overclock..








Although I don't post, I spend a great deal of my free time here reading this forum.







My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.. My dad has pancreatic cancer and was diagnosed this past December and has just finished 10 rounds of chemo after a successful Whipple surgery! Please pray for him if you can!


----------



## Badwrench

In.

It is always sad to see someone go that has had such an impact on our community. I have been around for a few and it always hits me just a little more each time.
Good luck with your fundraiser as well.


----------



## Octo modz

In.

Sorry to hear a fellow member passed but, glad there are many memories to share.


----------



## dman811

I posted a little something on the last video Adam did, the CL Merlin SM8 overview.


----------



## ltrevo

In


----------



## hardahmed

In.........Sorry for the loss...RIP.


----------



## M2NSLI

In
amazing guy r.I.p


----------



## num1son

I would like to invite everyone to join Adam's family and I in raising a glass in his memory tomorrow. The 14th is the actual day Adam passed. To those of age I would suggest a glass of whiskey, Adam's favorite.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Sorry man, can't drink. How about a glass of Coke?


----------



## Nomad692000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> I would like to invite everyone to join Adam's family and I in raising a glass in his memory tomorrow. The 14th is the actual day Adam passed. To those of age I would suggest a glass of whiskey, Adam's favorite.


Will throw back a shot of single malt (Neat of course) for Adam


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> I would like to invite everyone to join Adam's family and I in raising a glass in his memory tomorrow. The 14th is the actual day Adam passed. To those of age I would suggest a glass of whiskey, Adam's favorite.


Woops... I guess it is the sentiment that counts though right?


----------



## MyFaceHole

In, I wish the best for his family. This community is awesome for its support and respect of its fellow members.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Woops... I guess it is the sentiment that counts though right?


Yea there was a mix up when he died and the wrong date wound up getting listed in some places. But yes it is the sentiment that counts.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> I would like to invite everyone to join Adam's family and I in raising a glass in his memory tomorrow. The 14th is the actual day Adam passed. To those of age I would suggest a glass of whiskey, Adam's favorite.


Will definitely do that when I get home tomorrow. The only whisky I have is the Fireball (cinnamon flavored), hopefully he enjoyed that as well.


----------



## Crowe98

In. RIP brother.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

i already did some heavy lifting-whisky/brandy yesterday....may god send all our glasses today to him....along with 4 gtx titans..


----------



## MrHaythem

:'(

Great man with great talents, I'll miss Erakith...
R.I.P

And In


----------



## SavellM

Im in...

Altho feels a bit wrong in a way.


----------



## the3lement

In. I wish it were under better circumstances


----------



## HypnotiK

In, R.I.P.


----------



## marlo

Thank you for the opportunity.

R.I.P.


----------



## Erick Silver

I'll be throwing back a shot of Apple Pie Moonshine in his memory.


----------



## Truedeal

I'd like to participate I suppose.

May he be overclocking to 1000 GHz in heaven.


----------



## RhoSigmaTau

In To win it!







DA DA DA DUMMMMMM


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> I would like to invite everyone to join Adam's family and I in raising a glass in his memory tomorrow. The 14th is the actual day Adam passed. To those of age I would suggest a glass of whiskey, Adam's favorite.




Cheers to Adam.

I never had the chance to know him, but I know he is dearly missed.


----------



## LarsL

This one for you Adam







RIP


----------



## Mega Man

my deepest condolences to everyone who knew him.

to the family
this year i lost one of my best friends then later this year his wifes son died., i have seen how hard it is to lose someone so young and i pray you find the strength to live on each day with the memories of what you and he had the time to do.

please remember
he is gone, but never forgot!

best wishes

~

in


----------



## Slaughtahouse

In

Hopefully someone deserving wins a prize.








R.I.P


----------



## xFALL3Nx

In to win.

Will etch his name on the side of my case window if I do.


----------



## Lutro0

"IN"

Also donation sent. I was working closely with him on some cable sleeving when he passed. He was an awesome and kind gentleman. Although I had back surgery so I couldn't finish his cables for this build I will indeed donate.

I encourage everyone to give, even if its 5 dollars. Anything to this family will help!

If you have ever dealt with loss you know how hard it can be, moreso the financial burden ontop of it. With donations we can at least ease the financial burden!


----------



## bad_haze

In. Sounds like a great guy!


----------



## StatikGP

Best wishes and thoughts being sent your way.

in


----------



## hisshy0

My condolences to his family and friends.

In.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Did Erakith serve in the military or anything like that?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Did Erakith serve in the military or anything like that?


No, not that he ever mentioned to me anyway.


----------



## Bossman4

Really nice thing you guys are doing


----------



## pipnasty

In.

Rest in Peace brother!


----------



## lurker2501

IN


----------



## staccker

in

plan on donating when i get home from work today.

best wishes go out to the family.


----------



## zubzero689

IN. we all will miss fallen OC members


----------



## zubzero689

IN. we all will miss fallen OC members


----------



## zubzero689

IN. we all will miss fallen OC members


----------



## TwentyPeace

In Honor of Adam's passing. I've never seen anything like this in any other forum.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Darn! I would've played taps for him, but I guess its not appropriate.


----------



## Carlitos714

In.

My condolences to his family


----------



## XReflection

In.

I'm sorry for his family's loss!


----------



## offroadz

Sorry for your loss.
In.


----------



## mcinjere

in.

sorry for your loss, and thank you for celebrating his life in such a great way


----------



## zpliptzy

in, under unfortunate circumstances. While I didnt know him personally, it's always a shame to lose great people, especially in the OCN community.


----------



## Ecstacy

In.

I don't know him, but it's always sad when you loose someone. A lot of people seem to know him and really miss him so he must have been a great guy. I wish the best to his family and friends.


----------



## lostsurfer

In

Will be deeply missed....


----------



## manifest3r

in


----------



## ghettosuperstar

In... RIP


----------



## aesthetics1

In. This is a great tribute.


----------



## aquaticapex

in


----------



## dougb62

In - Nice remembrance.


----------



## FeelKun

In

My condolences and prayers go out to the family.


----------



## Merestone

In.

My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Jawwwwsh

What a wonderfully inspiring thread. This community never fails to amaze me. I'm in.


----------



## Hatfieco

In. My condolences to his family.


----------



## hotrod717

In. Sad to see someone so well liked and loved pass. What a great way to remember someone. R.I.P.


----------



## wargilwraith

In.


----------



## xXLDXx

R.I.P Adam it is sad to see you go







.


----------



## StarGazerLeon

Not in, just here to add my sympathies. Lovely idea.


----------



## iiNTEL

in

i love the ocn community and i think its great that stuff like this goes on.


----------



## wildfire99

In. Adam will be missed.


----------



## himynamesnoah

In


----------



## beezy98

In. Condolences his to family & friends.


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

In.

This is the first time I hear about Adam's story, but I'm well aware of this awesome community that OCN is and the love and support we give to each other. Each one of us struggles to make this community a better place and to help each other.

Farewell to Adam and deepest condolences to his family.


----------



## zeketorrence

In!

Great way to honor his life!


----------



## IronDoq

In, so sorry to hear he passed. He will be missed.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

In.

I am sorry about "Erakith's" passing. I did not know him as well as others but its still a sad loss for you (Family), Friends & OCN. I hope he got to do everything in life he wanted tho it was cut so short. Thanks for the give-away


----------



## waslakhani

I thought i entered but i never did. RIP Erakith. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Lagpirate

In. Thought I entered earlier but I never did. It is always a tragedy when one hears about something like this. A life cut short, leaving loved ones behind. Although his passing was too soon, I think it's safe to say that we can take solace in the fact that we have such an amazing community here willing to give whatever they can, even if they never knew him. Erakith will be remembered, and immortalized in this forum. Part of him will live forever because of it. I would like to thank num1son for organizing the donation thread and this giveaway. And to Erakith's family: I am deeply sorry for your loss.


----------



## Drakenxile

In, whether i win the rig or the coolers i will most definitely put them to good use.

I've lost my Grand-Father to cancer quite a few years ago and never had much time to spend with him. When i did we weren't able to do much since his lung cancer kept him bedridden most of the time. But the odd time he would get up he would bring me to his basement where he had a gigantic model train collection setup with a small village, mountains, caves and rivers. he would let me play with them and show me all the cool things he had. It was probably one of the best memory's i had while i was growing up when he passed away i inherited most of the trains. I plan to get the trains setup properly like they should be, but due to the restricted amount of space i don't have the room to set them back up to their former glory . One day when i get a kid of my own, i would love to spend time with him playing with the model train my grandfather once played with me.

I'm sorry for your loss and hope that the time you were able to spend with Erakith was able to bring you much joy and happiness.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakenxile*
> 
> In, whether i win the rig or the coolers i will most definitely put them to good use.
> 
> I've lost my Grand-Father to cancer quite a few years ago and never had much time to spend with him. When i did we weren't able to do much since his lung cancer kept him bedridden most of the time. But the odd time he would get up he would bring me to his basement where he had a gigantic model train collection setup with a small village, mountains, caves and rivers. he would let me play with them and show me all the cool things he had. It was probably one of the best memory's i had while i was growing up when he passed away i inherited most of the trains. I plan to get the trains setup properly like they should be, but due to the restricted amount of space i don't have the room to set them back up to their former glory . One day when i get a kid of my own, i would love to spend time with him playing with the model train my grandfather once played with me.
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss and hope that the time you were able to spend with Erakith was able to bring you much joy and happiness.


Aye, that's why I love this fundraiser and the reason I donated, I've lost 2 grandparents late last year. Both to cancer. One I watched as he drifted off. I haven't seen him since I was little as he lives in Malaysia and I in the UK but the smile on his face when he saw me was priceless. I hope his family / friends enjoyed his company as I should of with my grandfather.

Everybody dies but it's the one who lived and makes life worth worth living, that's the memories people need to remember.


----------



## AlderonnX

In, always sad when a member of the community passes on. /bow Adam


----------



## ndtoan

In.

R.I.P Adam


----------



## num1son

One more week till the giveaway winners are drawn!


----------



## Itsturningred

In, great cause, great people!


----------



## Faster_is_better

In, and bump for the Donation thread

Sad to lose someone so young, RIP fellow OCN'er


----------



## iandroo888

In. Contributed what I can. Didn't know him but regards to his family. Our community will never forget the greatness !


----------



## Eclipx2

It's not everyday a rig like that would make me sad. In, with regrets


----------



## jayhernandez7

In,
So sorry for your loss.


----------



## jd2195

Just updated my rig. Hadnt touched in a while and felt i needed to change it. It is in my sig if anyone fancies a look.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jd2195*
> 
> Just updated my rig. Hadnt touched in a while and felt i needed to change it. It is in my sig if anyone fancies a look.


OK? And?


----------



## Nomad692000

I think your in the wrong thread









jd2195
Just updated my rig. Hadnt touched in a while and felt i needed to change it. It is in my sig if anyone fancies a look.


----------



## jd2195

Sorry clicked on the wrong thead.
I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## xxmastermindxx

In...

RIP to the man, and hope his family here and in the UK are doing well.


----------



## robertmarcus

terrible sorry to hear of this. I was just watching the video on this case. My best wishes and prayers to the family.


----------



## skupples

Reminds me of my best friend. In, then sell for donation money.


----------



## infamousJenova

In


----------



## num1son

Just so everyone knows, we are waiting on OCN for the drawing...not really sure what's going on.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Just so everyone knows, we are waiting on OCN for the drawing...not really sure what's going on.


Not to be rude, but OCN takes along time to get anything done these days. Prize draws etc, they need more staff but are quite strict on who they allow to help.
BTW I love OCN no malice intended just what Ive seen







.


----------



## dman811

Good luck to everyone! Such a great cause that I unfortunately am incapable of giving to. Maybe at a later date though.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Just so everyone knows, we are waiting on OCN for the drawing...not really sure what's going on.


Well, no ill-intent, but if it's anything like the monthly "dream rig" give away, it will be delayed by 2 months @ a time, with 2 winners announced each time.. Though, this only has one winner.


----------



## Spongeboy5040

In


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Well, no ill-intent, but if it's anything like the monthly "dream rig" give away, it will be delayed by 2 months @ a time, with 2 winners announced each time.. Though, this only has one winner.


Well I do not intend for that to happen here. We'll get this sorted.


----------



## mark3510

Let's just wait for them to announce it, whether it be today or next month. We're all here in this great community not for the raffle draws, freebies or contest. We're all here because of this great community in which we learn, share and have the same passion. We do not demand nor should expect.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark3510*
> 
> Let's just wait for them to announce it, whether it be today or next month. We're all here in this great community not for the raffle draws, freebies or contest. We're all here because of this great community in which we learn, share and have the same passion. We do not demand nor should expect.


Well considering this one is linked to a thread to raise money for a family that needs it, I'm going to go ahead and insist it gets done ASAP. Thanks for your input though.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark3510*
> 
> Let's just wait for them to announce it, whether it be today or next month. We're all here in this great community not for the raffle draws, freebies or contest. We're all here because of this great community in which we learn, share and have the same passion. We do not demand nor should expect.


Aye, at least OP is keeping us updated. Also can someone tell me how much we raised in the end?


----------



## el gappo

Watch live video from el_gappo on www.justin.tv

num1son should be doing the drawing on livestream in a moment


----------



## num1son

Well all thanks for participating and supporting a great cause if you donated!

Here are the usernames of the winners:

theonedub
Dryadsoul
criminal

Congrats to these three lucky fools! You will be contacted shortly with PM's.









Vid of the drawing:

http://www.justin.tv/el_gappo/b/476401685


----------



## el gappo

live drawing stream recording http://www.justin.tv/el_gappo/b/476401685


----------



## skupples

OHhhh!! Criminal won!!!

Grats to the other two I don't know! Yall should scrap it & donate the funds!


----------



## jameyscott

Congrats guys!


----------



## Recr3ational

Congrats guys
How much did we raise!


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Congrats guys
> How much did we raise!


Not sure yet, Admin will let us know asap.

It was something like 2400 at last check iirc.


----------



## theonedub

Its an absolute honor to win the Tribute Build. It will be destined for a life of BOINC and [email protected] in honor of Adam.

Thank you


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Its an absolute honor to win the Tribute Build. It will be destined for a life of BOINC and [email protected] in honor of Adam.
> 
> Thank you


Glad to see it is going to good use! That's what I planned on doing with it if I won it.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Its an absolute honor to win the Tribute Build. It will be destined for a life of BOINC and [email protected] in honor of Adam.
> 
> Thank you


Awesome man! Congrats.


----------



## utnorris

Congrats to the winners. Hopefully it helps the family out.


----------



## Dryadsoul

This is awesome, still can't believe In won.


----------



## Interpolation

Congratulations theonedub, Dryadsoul, and criminal!


----------



## iandroo888

jealous ! congrats


----------



## Terrorbyte

Congratulations winners!


----------



## dman811

Congrats guys, even though I didn't enter, I am just slightly jealous that you won, even though, as theonedub said, he is using it for folding, which is the exact same purpose I would have for it, so it is going to a great cause, both [email protected] and BOINC, but also with the money for Adam's family. Again, congrats to the three winners, and good luck to Adam's family in their future endeavors whatever they might be.


----------



## Kokin

Congrats everyone!


----------



## goodtobeking

congrats guys!!!!!!!


----------



## mark3510

Congratulations to everyone and those that donated xD


----------



## LuckyStarV

congrats you guys!


----------



## dougb62

Congratulations guys!

Blessings to Adam's family.


----------



## ndtoan

congrats guys


----------



## JimL

With humble respect. In


----------



## sdmf74

Congrats guys


----------



## Thunderclap

Congrats to the winners, I hope you guys put the parts to good use!







Once again Adam, farewell buddy, you'll be always remembered.


----------



## Dhirrac+

Congrats guys!


----------



## byteninja2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> OHhhh!! Criminal won!!!
> 
> Grats to the other two I don't know! Yall should scrap it & donate the funds!


Trying to make them feel guilty, huh? I kid


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimL*
> 
> With humble respect. In


The winners have already been chosen.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Congrats guys!

Glad to hear the masterpiece by num1son is going to good use.

Thanks again to num1son, OCN, and all of the sponsor and donators who helped make this happen.
I'm glad we were able to raise money to help out









Things like this make me glad I spend so much time on OCN.


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Congrats guys!
> 
> Glad to hear the masterpiece by num1son is going to good use.
> 
> Thanks again to num1son, OCN, and all of the sponsor and donators who helped make this happen.
> I'm glad we were able to raise money to help out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things like this make me glad I spend so much time on OCN.


^ yep i agree







Keep up the great work guys!!


----------



## theonedub

Just wanted to post a little update about the Tribute build. The massive crate arrived a few days ago and along with the guide num1son was able to prepare for me, I was able to get the loop filled and the PC running. It just finished it's first 36hrs of BOINC and will likely start [email protected] within the coming days. Here it is up and running


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Just wanted to post a little update about the Tribute build. The massive crate arrived a few days ago and along with the guide num1son was able to prepare for me, I was able to get the loop filled and the PC running. It just finished it's first 36hrs of BOINC and will likely start [email protected] within the coming days. Here it is up and running


Awesome! So glad it's up and running and in very good hands! Enjoy and cherish this special rig!


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Just wanted to post a little update about the Tribute build. The massive crate arrived a few days ago and along with the guide num1son was able to prepare for me, I was able to get the loop filled and the PC running. It just finished it's first 36hrs of BOINC and will likely start [email protected] within the coming days. Here it is up and running


Join Team Intel for the Forum Folding War. Awesome rig you won congrats again.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Just wanted to post a little update about the Tribute build. The massive crate arrived a few days ago and along with the guide num1son was able to prepare for me, I was able to get the loop filled and the PC running. It just finished it's first 36hrs of BOINC and will likely start [email protected] within the coming days. Here it is up and running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snip


Awesome! It's great that it's being put to good use, happy someone awesome could win it!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Just wanted to post a little update about the Tribute build. The massive crate arrived a few days ago and along with the guide num1son was able to prepare for me, I was able to get the loop filled and the PC running. It just finished it's first 36hrs of BOINC and will likely start [email protected] within the coming days. Here it is up and running


Awesome!









P.S.-- They have Crown Royal all the way down in Cali? Interesting.

Thought it was more or less just big in Canada.


----------



## Mega Man

nope big here too but it is crown royal


----------



## theonedub

Alcohol knows no bounds, pretty much everything is available globally.

I read that Adam liked whiskey so I thought to add some to the PC.


----------



## boxwunder13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Alcohol knows no bounds, pretty much everything is available globally.
> 
> I read that Adam liked whiskey so I thought to add some to the PC.


I live in Northern Cali also. I love me some Crown Royal, but I prefer Jameson.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Hmmm TIL.

If you get the chance, try some Forty Creek Whiskey (if they have that available down there). Solid Canadian whiskey--I prefer it to Crown.


----------



## Hukkel

Congratulation to the winner!


----------



## cptnighthawk666

congrats


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Just wanted to post a little update about the Tribute build. The massive crate arrived a few days ago and along with the guide num1son was able to prepare for me, I was able to get the loop filled and the PC running. It just finished it's first 36hrs of BOINC and will likely start [email protected] within the coming days. Here it is up and running


wow nicely done man im sure we are all a littel jelly ;p


----------

